# Some cheese on the MES



## ryno21 (Mar 23, 2015)

Figured since the snow is flying here in Ohio I would throw some cheese on.  Trying some extra sharp cheddar, cheddar, Colby & Monterey jack, Colby longhorn, Parmesan, and some mozzarella.
Fired up the amnps with pitmasters blend 













image.jpg



__ ryno21
__ Mar 23, 2015





And loaded it up












image.jpg



__ ryno21
__ Mar 23, 2015





Heat was climbing some so I loaded up the water pan with ice and seems to be holding about 70. Notice the ceramic tiles as well.  It has been about 2 hours now I think I will give it another hour and pull them.


----------



## ryno21 (Mar 23, 2015)

Here some before pics 













image.jpg



__ ryno21
__ Mar 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ ryno21
__ Mar 23, 2015





After the smoke












image.jpg



__ ryno21
__ Mar 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ ryno21
__ Mar 23, 2015


----------



## piratey (Apr 7, 2015)

That looks pretty good.  Are the ceramic tiles there to act as a heat sink as well?  How long will you be letting it rest before trying some, or have you tried it already?


----------



## ryno21 (Apr 7, 2015)

piratey said:


> That looks pretty good.  Are the ceramic tiles there to act as a heat sink as well?  How long will you be letting it rest before trying some, or have you tried it already?


Yes, I had several of the tiles sitting outside where it was about 30 degrees, and would swap them out every half hour or so.  I will probably let rest a minimum of 4 weeks.


----------



## gary s (Apr 7, 2015)

Getting to warm here for cheese


----------

